# Slot Reds On Crab Baits & No Brainer Jig, video



## mcnallyoutdoors (Sep 23, 2014)

http://youtu.be/IX1_1vBYY-Q


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

They sure do love crab, most of the ones I get on crab are upper slot or bulls though. Crab is also a lot more durable than live shrimp if you've got pinfish all over. Getting blue crabs cheap or easy is another story. Every once in a while using my cast net for bait fish I'll snag a blue crab though. I usually won't use eatin' size crabs as bait either. 

Got this 38" guy on Tues with half a blue crab.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice fish for the ole Yak.


----------

